# how do I instal from A drive in dos?



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I have a thread going about this (problem) in WINDOWS

http://forums2.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=793335#post793335

But this is a dos question so you probably don't even have to read that.

I have a computer (given to me) WINDOWS 98 would start to go on and a box come up saying there isn't any mouse, plug one in and restart. We had a mouse on it (came with it) and tried several others, including the one I have

I wiped the C drive (planned to anyway) and started reinstalling WIN 98 (from a cd) and got to a place it needs NEXT to be clicked on. And there's no mouse pointer.

I figured the WIN install would put in any mouse drivers it needed. Though of course the bootup disk should have, because I think it puts in the drivers for the cd-rom.

My daughter worked on this pc last summer, when the mouse disappeared (they never knew what happened to cause it) and downloaded a driver from msn (it's a msn mouse) and installed it and it worked. But she had WINDOWS working and used shortcut keys.

I got a computer after WINDOWS and missed the dos era. It's like a foreign language.

I can download a mouse driver (using my working computer) and save it on a floppy, but, how do I install it from the floppy in dos?

I know SETUP starts the Win 98 CD-ROM but I think installing a mouse driver (in dos) would be more than just getting the A drive to open or print (I don't even know how to do this)

I think it would have to be something like in WINDOWS, using the add hardware wizard, or something? "install"?

I'm going to be looking for the driver to download, and maybe if someone has a chance they could tell me what to write to install it from the floppy?

I'm still not sure this would work, there might be something else wrong. But, where my daughter just reminded me she had to instal a new driver last summer, maybe it's losing it somehow.

I need to learn more basic dos commands, for when I find myself wandering around there, without WIN and a mouse pointer.

Thanks!

Carrie


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Assuming your Hard drive has windows on it,
If it was me i would use COPY

It goes like this:

COPY
(space)
THIS FILE OR FOLDER
(space)
INTO HERE

The spaces are separators so DOS knows
which bit is which

*
copy A:\mypict~1\myhous~1.bmp C:\Windows\mydocu~1
*

If i got that wrong, someone will soon say so!!
Best of luck, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

if you only have the one thing on the floppy,
then you can just say,

COPY A:\*.* (destination)

that means copy anything on A:
to destination.

dont forget the gaps.

John


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

During Windows installation, you don't have to click on "next"...just hit enter.

If you had no mouse at that point, Windows should have already installed a mouse driver...so there may be a MECHANICAL problem. Have you tried a PS/2 AND a serial mouse? Your serial port might be bad (or disabled in BIOS), or the PS/2 port might be bad. 

A Windows mouse driver won't work in DOS, and a DOS mouse driver won't help you in Windows...


----------

